# what color is that.........



## Jeni (Jan 17, 2021)

I try to keep an open mind but am done with this fad of hair colors that you usually only have seen in Yarn or Color Crayons......
blue/ purple / teal / orange and every hue of pink imaginable.......

I have seen it done professionally and it is often much less obnoxious and muted  then some of these folks doing it themselves.......

The hair often looks dirty and stringy a person at work does this she told me she washes on twice a MONTH......so color does not rinse out as fast evidently these odd colors must be pricey......................... I think she should be able to get a color match at the paint department at Home Depot.........
This does not say professional office  style to me ........... 
      Went to the store today saw a young lady.................. I am guessing in her twenties with her hair bald all around below and a Pebbles Flintstone ponytail out of the top of her head  ..............in a color I can only describe as bright orange with muddy dog highlights...... Does anyone look at something like that and say Cool I want that....... this looks like a cry for help......
Maybe i am wrong in expecting hair color that is possible in nature......


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2021)

Remember when only old ladies had blue or purple hair?

Some of the colors are nice when done pofessionally as you said, but the lady's hair you just described doesn't sound cool, IMO.


----------



## Wren (Jan 18, 2021)

Not something I would go for personally but just part of being young, growing up and expressing yourself in my view

I like to see all the varying looks people try, life would be pretty boring if we all stuck to the same boring old style

I certainly experimented  enough in my younger days ...


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2021)

I don't think it's a cry for help.  I think it's a cry for attention.  Nothing says _"Please stare at me"_ like green hair.
Much like excessive tattoos.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 18, 2021)

I don't see it as a cry for help. Attention maybe. We have a woman in her 40s maybe that runs the gift shop and she has purple hair. It's one thing on a younger person but deep purple hair on an older professional seems ridiculous. One of the housekeepers had her hair the color of the clown from IT for some time. I hated it. 

Perhaps they see it as an expression of who they are. If that's how they want to look it's not my business.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 18, 2021)

The colour that gobsmacks me is that purple/grey, the one that makes me say to myself, _does that young girl want to look old_, or just simply, _why_.

I have yet to see it on anyone where I could honestly say to myself, _that looks nice_.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 18, 2021)

When a young lady at work was asked what colour was her new hairstyle she replied: "It's called granny-grey." It was white with a hint of black and purple streaks.

I didn't mean to say it loud enough for her to hear, under my breath I said: "Granny-grey? Looks more like seagull-shit white." Next day the granny-grey had gone, I was mortified. I bought her some flowers and apologised. She said that her Dad wasn't too keen on the colour either, but didn't say if he was so disparaging as me. We laugh about it now but I certainly learned that it's best to bite your tongue.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2021)

@Aunt Marg  My friend who passed away used to say (when we were much younger) he loved to see the old ladies with blue hair.  LOL
As for the OP:  I've seen women, not young either, with pink hair and other colors. I was watching one of the home buying shows this weekend and a woman I'd say is probably in her late 50's to mid 60's was sporting a bob. She had gray hair with bright pink ends about 1-1/2 inches.

The head shaved on one side and long hair on another is the trend now. My Honorary Daughter sports that style, she has braids on one side. I'm not crazy about the look but I'm seeing it often these days.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 18, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Aunt Marg  My friend who passed away used to say (when we were much younger) he loved to see the old ladies with blue hair.  LOL
> As for the OP:  I've seen women, not young either, with pink hair and other colors. I was watching one of the home buying shows this weekend and a woman I'd say is probably in her late 50's to mid 60's was sporting a bob. She had gray hair with bright pink ends about 1-1/2 inches.
> 
> The head shaved on one side and long hair on another is the trend now. My Honorary Daughter sports that style, she has braids on one side. I'm not crazy about the look but I'm seeing it often these days.


My problem, OneEyed, is I'm just so darned old-fashioned, and I have to learn to keep my yapper shut. 

So much of what I see today doesn't agree with me, but that doesn't make it wrong. Wish I had a more open mind sometimes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> My problem, OneEyed, is I'm just so darned old-fashioned, and I have to learn to keep my yapper shut.
> 
> So much of what I see today doesn't agree with me, but that doesn't make it wrong. Wish I had a more open mind sometimes.


And you are definitely not buy yourself ! Sometimes I just think about things we did when we were younger that our parents and elders didn't think was right. I once got called out by a bossy great grand aunt because I came to church not wearing a hat ! She got me at the bottom of the steps.  LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 18, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And you are definitely not buy yourself ! Sometimes I just think about things we did when we were younger that our parents and elders didn't think was right. I once got called out by a bossy great grand aunt because I came to church not wearing a hat ! She got me at the bottom of the steps.  LOL


I'm glad I'm not alone, OneEyed! LOL!


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2021)

Being inside and bored these days,   can make a person want to get creative ...lol
and websites like the following make it so easy to try different  colors.  

https://www.keracolorhair.com


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2021)

I think it's nice that people of all ages express themselves with hair styles/colours. 

You only live once. Might as well have fun!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> So much of what I see today doesn't agree with me, but *that doesn't make it wrong. Wish I had a more open mind sometimes. *


Great insight!  Your mind is opening just by your understanding of yourself.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 18, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Great insight!  Your mind is opening just by your understanding of yourself.


I'm trying, Peps, just that it's hard to kick the old fuddy-duddy out of me. LOL!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm trying, Peps, just that it's hard to kick the old fuddy-duddy out of me. LOL!


I'm more than happy to help with that task, dear


----------



## Jeni (Jan 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> I don't think it's a cry for help.  I think it's a cry for attention.  Nothing says _"Please stare at me"_ like green hair.
> Much like excessive tattoos.


Is stares and pointed fingers or taking a photo with phone by others.... or kids the kind of Attention these people want..... 

I am OK with self expression and being different it just seems like some are trying way to hard........ in some instances it just looks bad.... 
When professionally done is streaks of color muted colors ..... not the i soaked by head in strong kool-aid look
This may work for short term but doubt you will be taken seriously after a while........


----------



## gennie (Jan 18, 2021)

IMO, unless one is in the business of entertainment,  any extreme body adornment is a cry for attention.  Maybe Mommy didn't hug them enough.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Being inside and bored these days,   can make a person want to get creative ...lol
> and websites like the following make it so easy to try different  colors.
> 
> https://www.keracolorhair.com


Ooh...I kinda like the rainbow pastel hairdo.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 18, 2021)

Though bright hair colors are jarring, I’d certainly rather see that then young guys with their pants below their crotch!


----------



## Jules (Jan 18, 2021)

The hair colour or style isn’t of interest to me as long as it’s clean.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 18, 2021)

I like this pink and purple highlights on her grey hair....done professionally I would say


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2021)

Jeni said:


> Is stares and pointed fingers or taking a photo with phone by others.... or kids the kind of Attention these people want.....
> 
> I am OK with self expression and being different it just seems like some are trying way to hard........ in some instances it just looks bad....
> When professionally done is streaks of color muted colors ..... not the i soaked by head in strong kool-aid look
> This may work for short term but doubt you will be taken seriously after a while........


Yes, such people enjoy shocking others & they know "The more unusual, the more the shock."


----------



## Jeni (Jan 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, such people enjoy shocking others & they know "The more unusual, the more the shock."


I guess it is shock value 
 I was looking at it in a different way ....... some people want attention but negative attention ?    
I can't see what the payoff is......    
Think it was Dr, Phil who said "people keep doing things because they are getting something from it"
being laughed at ........is not the same as being laughed with.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 18, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Ooh...I kinda like the rainbow pastel hairdo.


Me, too!

The one shown when you first open the link.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 18, 2021)

Went online cannot even find photos of  close to what I am talking about ... wish i could take a picture without being obvious  ....
PROFESSIONALLY done like examples shared are fine ..............................this not the train wreck i have seen..... Like i said before many done at home looks like it will run down their face at any moment and to keep color in and bright ....they DO NOT wash it ......very unflattering ......


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Me, too!
> 
> The one shown when you first open the link.


No I had to scroll down a bit. The colors were very muted in that one. Don't know what happened to the link that was posted.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 19, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> No I had to scroll down a bit. The colors were very muted in that one. Don't know what happened to the link that was posted.


This one here, OneEyed?

https://www.keracolorhair.com/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 19, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> This one here, OneEyed?
> 
> https://www.keracolorhair.com/


Thank you. Scroll all the way down past the short blue haired lady. Under that next to the Now in Shop Now is the one I'm talking about.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 19, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you. Scroll all the way down past the short blue haired lady. Under that next to the Now in Shop Now is the one I'm talking about.


Very pretty.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 19, 2021)

Kera Color is great stuff! .... I have been using their Platinum color conditioner for a long time.  It is something you can either  wash into your hair,  or just apply to dry hair. 
My gray/white hair looks so good with the  platinum color.. evens everything out and tones it all together.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Kera Color is great stuff! .... I have been using their Platinum color conditioner for a long time.  It is something you can either  wash into your hair,  or just apply to dry hair.
> My gray/white hair looks so good with the  platinum color.. evens everything out and tones it all together.


I went to the site and wow, these models had the most beautiful hair colors I've ever seen! Besides the long tresses, the haircuts were fabulous too! 

I may try your platinum @Bonnie since I grew out all my blonde and have grey and white now. Actually I like my hair color, but think I want a change. Then I think ...why? Maybe later.


----------



## Alizerine (Feb 19, 2021)

Jeni said:


> I try to keep an open mind but am done with this fad of hair colors that you usually only have seen in Yarn or Color Crayons......
> blue/ purple / teal / orange and every hue of pink imaginable.......
> 
> I have seen it done professionally and it is often much less obnoxious and muted  then some of these folks doing it themselves.......
> ...


LOL. Muddy dog highlights is very descriptive.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 19, 2021)

When it is done professionally, it looks fine.  I've seen some horror jobs out in public that have absolutely stopped me in my tracks.


----------

